# Difference between Navy Blazer and Navy Suit Jacket w/ Gold Buttons



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

If you took a navy suit jacket and removed the buttons and replaced them with gold blazer buttons, could you identify the jacket as having non-blazer origins? If so, how would you do so?

Just a thought.


----------



## Mel (Dec 12, 2006)

I've done this with a Southwick Douglas and it worked pretty well. The pockets are not patch and there are no lap seams but I doubt most if anyone would know or care.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I doubt that I would notice and quite frankly wouldn't care if I did. If the jacket fits you well, wear it and enjoy it. It sounds to me like you have crafted a pretty nice "blazer" for yourself!


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

No, just a thought experiment at this point.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> If you took a navy suit jacket and removed the buttons and replaced them with gold blazer buttons, could you identify the jacket as having non-blazer origins?
> 
> 
> > Probably not. But what if you did it the other way round . . . ?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Trimmer said:


> AldenPyle said:
> 
> 
> > If you took a navy suit jacket and removed the buttons and replaced them with gold blazer buttons, could you identify the jacket as having non-blazer origins?
> ...


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I've successfully done this with several suit jackets. They did all have flap pockets (some patch, some not), however, which I think is essential . One I have done with regular blazer buttons, which I don't particular like (the buttons, not the jacket), the others just with non-suit buttons, lighter colored bone or mother of pearl.

A suit coat used to be cut a bit longer than a traditional blazer jacket, but unless you have them side-by-side, I don't think anyone would notice the difference, and I don't really think this is the case anymore.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

"I don't really think this is the case anymore."

I agree. I believe even the best bespoke artists would not "fit" a blazer differently than a suit jacket.

I believe that blazer stiching differs in some respect from that of a suit jacket. A prior thread discussed this in case you want to conduct a search.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Mel said:


> The pockets are not patch


Patch and flap do not a blazer make. Even pocket flaps are not essential. I tuck my flaps in on my blazer (and on many coats) and no one has ever asked or wondered if it was a converted suit jacket.

Navy blue, generally wool fabric and shiny brass buttons are what make a blazer a blazer.

Alden, I suspect if you were to do this, no one would be the wiser.

JB


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Navy blue, generally wool fabric and shiny brass buttons are what make a blazer a blazer.
> JB


Unless one wishes to go with stripes or, perhaps, a bright crimson color. But this is, of course, the subject of another thread, which has been beaten to death time and again on this forum. Hee is just one of them:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58102&highlight=blazer+history&page=1


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

May we go one step closer to the edge?

I have a dark grey micro-herringbone suit jacket from Belvest, whose pants met a very bad end during their third wearing. Would I be stupid to have my tailor put silver dome buttons on the jacket?


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in a kind of similar situation here. I found a nice BB 3/2 jacket in solid charcoal a while back. Its obviously part of a suit because the size tag lists the trouser size as well. Every time I wear it, I have this weird feeling that something's not right because its really half a suit. Would changing the buttons make it more blazer like? Its got your basic black suit buttons on it now.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Great topic -- really! I've wondered at this. But I do think "blazer-like" falls short of "blazer".

I know, because as a beginner in these things I eBay'd an orphaned suit jacket and asked the board whether I could blazer-ize it. And whatever the board said, I now think the answer is, "not really".

However, in Euro suit world, I think a navy suit jacket would be blazer-able up to a point that is satisfactory. After all, many people despise shiny brass buttons anyway. And natural shoulders, and the "sack" cut. Just wear the jacket with different pants and you're fine.

Or not? I'm not sure. You know one of the things I like about so-called "trad"? It doesn't lend itself well to ambiguous areas. It picks its horses and stays with them, and especially if you're used to seeing your dad and his friends dress that way, this can be a consolation in a confusing world.


----------

